# [SOLVED] Hp 430[help]



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone know where did the SATA menu are located at BIOS setting? i didnt found any menu for that one.. any idea? i need to switch the sata driver to install the windows xp because it keep give me blue screen.. anyone may help?


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*

I don't know exactly where b/c I haven't worked on HP much in years. However it should be pretty easy to find. It may say something like ACHI which you can change to IDE. I don't know if you are trying to enable sata support or set it to ide? If you are trying to enable sata then it should be enabled by default and in that case just default the bios.


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*

i just wanted to change it to ACHI.. i didnt found the b/c.. i have no idea with hp 430..


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*



aquilina said:


> i just wanted to change it to ACHI.. i didnt found the b/c.. i have no idea with hp 430..


Just the default the bios, sata (achi) should be enabled to default.


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*

i still failed install windows xp os to hp 430.. after finish the installation, then the laptop restarted.. when the window is loading, it getting blue screen.. what should i do?


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*

Are you using the recovery disk that came with your HP? Usually XP doesn't have sata driver support and in that case it just wouldn't see the hard drive at all and wouldn't let you install xp on the hard drive. So I find it a bit weird that it would finish installing and the n blue screen. Have you tried booting into windows with both ide enabled and sata to see if that would work? 

It may just be that you have a bad hard drive or ram. You can test your hard drive with HDAT2/CBL Hard Disk Repair Utility and ram with Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic 

Here is a guide for getting sata drivers for xp to solve BSOD issue. SATA drivers for XP (solution on 0x0000007B BSOD) - HP Support Forum

that might help


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*

i didnt even found the setting to switch the IDE and sata.. i'm using nLite to put the sata driver into the xp cd's... but it didnt works and still giving me blue screen after finish installing the windows....


----------



## satsrkh (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*

HI,

Two weeks back I too purchased this model, it wont support win xp, and windows server 2003. I have tested with lot of OS(win 2008 server,ubuntu,win 7 it support)

I have logged a complaintwith HP some one says it dont support and some other it support.

In bios there is no SATA native mode. Even tried with nlite with SATa drivers.but coul not. I have wasted nearly three days for testing thi. Finally i have returned back..

Can any one suggest me which laptop is best..


----------



## lakruwandi (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Hp 430[help]*

hi friend..

I have install windows xp for HP 430.
please find the URL and read it Carefully. This is working 100%. 

SATA drivers for XP (solution on 0x0000007B BSOD) - HP Support Forum#

Thank You

Lakruwan D


----------

